# Fan won't Shut off after Furnace use



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

I could use help here. I'm on vacation as we speak with our little 21RS (our first big trip with her) and having a ball. We're in Yellowstone (staying in W. Yellowstone) and it got very cool last night and had to run the Furnance last night. Woke up this morning and tried to shut it off. The Furnace shuts off, but the fan still runs and runs and runs. I've looked at the other posts and tried to follow some of them, but to no avail (the supplied booklet is of no help either). I do get two beeps when I turn the furnace back on with the remote and one when I turn it off again (fan still runs).
Any help?

Thanks
Boji


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

How long does it run on for after the furnace shuts off? Mine runs on for about 5min before it shut itself off.

Thor


----------



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

Its been running for over a couple of hours. The last temp setting was 64 degrees.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Check the fan setting - is it in automatic or on?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Make sure the remote is pointing directly at the unit, I found it wouldn't shut off because I don't think it actually received the signal. Even if it does beep.

Stand under the unit and aim at it and click Off, see if that helps.

Worst case, shut off the power, it may reset the unit.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

in the right setting, the fan should run after furnace shutdown, and cut off within a couple minutes.


----------



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

Thanks gang for the quick responses. I finally got it to shut off after using hurricane's advice, but I had to double click the on/off button at the right time after turning the heat back on with the emergency setting - turn on the remote, then double clicking the on/off right after the pilot lit. It took me 30 minutes of different combinations and on/offs, so it can't be right. I'll have to have the dealer look at it when I get back. I heading to warmer climate tommorrow. Had an awesome time in Yellowstone.

Thanks again!!!
Boji


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

When i have run my propane tank empty overnight on one or two occasions (hunting season) I find that the furnace fan runs non-stop. When switched to full tank everything goes back to normal, must be some sort of a fail safe. Are you sure you still are full on propane?

Danny


----------

